# Humidor or tupperdor?!



## zvan (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey guys, I am just getting into the hobby and so far I absolutely love it! My problem is that I am a college student and of course I have to count my pennies. Right now I am still trying to figure out what I like and I only have about 15 sticks on hand at the moment. My next step is to buy a humidor or make a tupperdor so that I have some space to start to slowly buy more sticks.

I found a cuban crafters humidor that I like for 100 bucks and I would then have to get some beads ( I already have a hygro). My other option would be to buy a big plastic storage container and just make a tupperdor with kitty litter etc. The problem with this is that I only have singles at the moment (cant afford to buy any boxes and I still don't know what I like yet) and I don't have any B&M's around me to pick up empty boxes from. So i would have to buy some empty boxes off of CI or something so that I can place my sticks in them.

So it seems that my options are 100ct humidor and beads for ~130 bucks or any size tupperdor for ~45 bucks (20$ for boxes, plus container, weather stipping, kitty litter etc). 

Can anyone help me make my decision?! lol thanks for all the help guys, Im excited to start my collection slowly but surely!!!

-Zac


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

The good thing about the tupperdor is it's more portable. Don't feel like leaving your sticks and are traveling? Take 'em with ya. 

And the tupperware does save you almost $100!


----------



## ljaq516 (Apr 13, 2012)

I feel like as a college student, tupperware might be a good option. They're cheap to put together. I remember when I was in college there were a lot of expenses, beer money, food, party money, spring break money, taking girls out money, gas money, and now you gotta add cigars, accessories, maintenance. Barely any money left over for text books. Easy to maintain tupperdor especially on a college kids schedule. Start off with tupperware, fill it up with cedar sheets/strips, and through in some boveda packets or KL. Shoot when your collection gets big enough make a coolidor and now you have something to bring to tailgates if you so wish.


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

zvan said:


> Hey guys, I am just getting into the hobby and so far I absolutely love it! My problem is that I am a college student and of course I have to count my pennies. Right now I am still trying to figure out what I like and I only have about 15 sticks on hand at the moment. My next step is to buy a humidor or make a tupperdor so that I have some space to start to slowly buy more sticks.
> 
> I found a cuban crafters humidor that I like for 100 bucks and I would then have to get some beads ( I already have a hygro). My other option would be to buy a big plastic storage container and just make a tupperdor with kitty litter etc. The problem with this is that I only have singles at the moment (cant afford to buy any boxes and I still don't know what I like yet) and I don't have any B&M's around me to pick up empty boxes from. So i would have to buy some empty boxes off of CI or something so that I can place my sticks in them.
> 
> ...


Spend some time reading this, it will help you:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ld-ultra-cheap-tuperdor-step-step-w-pics.html

Good luck bro!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Tupperdor! Save your money for cigars. I have a 2.5 gallon rubbermaid with Boveda 65% and all the cigars are loose.


----------



## zvan (Apr 14, 2012)

Fuzzy, was it easy to stabilize the humidity without having any wood inside? Did you just use a foam tape to seal it like chris did?


----------



## Cmdio (Apr 30, 2012)

I was about to set up a tupperdor this weekend, had the stuff I needed in my amazon cart when on a quick whim I checked craigslist. I scored a big CAO millenium humi for less than the tupp setup would have cost me. Outside was pretty beat up, but the seal is great and the inside looked good. Should serve me well until I'm out of school and can get a nice cabinet or wineador.


----------



## 1DrunkGator (Aug 3, 2010)

Im also a college student, I have a small humidor and use a tupperware container for overflow. One of the medium or larger ones work well. Mine are like this, you can buy single ones in store though.

Walmart.com: Lock & Lock 12-Piece Set, BPA Free Airtight Food Storage Containers with Leak-Proof Locking Lids, Green: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

zvan said:


> Fuzzy, was it easy to stabilize the humidity without having any wood inside? Did you just use a foam tape to seal it like chris did?


The rubbermaid I have has a decent seal. It is real close in design to real tupperware. You kind of burp it. It seems to stay sealed for about as long as I can leave it alone, maybe two days max. I do not worry if the thing needs burped again because the seal is tighter than any of my wood boxes.

I do have a couple of pieces of wood from an old cigar box in it. There are probably about 80 cigars and four Boveda 65% packs and it is holding steady. I did no kind of seasoning of the wood as it came from a box out of my coolerdor. So far, the boveda packs seem to be lasting about nine months and going strong. I can only guess they will last well over a year due to the fact that all the cigars are online purchases and shipped at a higher RH than I would like.

I am so confident in this thing, I do not keep a hygrometer in it. I do put one in about once every two months for a day or two just to keep my confidence high.


----------



## zvan (Apr 14, 2012)

thanks for all the advise guys! I think the tupperdor is def the way to go, i will just pick up a few boveda packs and a decent sized container, put some foam on it if i feel it needs it and for now just keep some singles in it and possibly pick up some empty boxes to organize them or maybe i will figure out what sticks i like and just buy a box of them!! 

thanks again for all the help!


----------

